# Sources for recycled wood



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm interested in using recycled lumber. I've done a number of internet searches and I've mainly come across companies that demolish old barns and other buildings and make flooring. I've also come across a company here in CT that has huge beams for sale, but very pricey and a bit too much for me to handle since I have no interest in getting a sawmill. Any ideas?


----------



## KMJohnsonow (Feb 16, 2010)

Construction sites have lots of scrap wood that goes into dumpsters.


----------



## MrHudon (Aug 11, 2009)

Do you have a Local dump or transfer station ? I've re-used wood from old discarded furniture and doors.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

Talk to the construction guys in your area, particularly those that do reconstruction. Around here, they pay to have it hauled and pay to have it dumped, so are more than happy for someone to lessen their load.

Go


----------



## Dragonsrite (Feb 5, 2009)

I watch the free section of craigslist for pallets, crates, furniture (special fondness for futon frames and old kitchen cabinets) ... whatever looks potentially useful. This last fall I had one company haul out three truck loads of pianos. I'm not so sure they're useful, but the beams on the soundboards look wonderful. I'll find out when it warms up.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Architectural recycling centers are starting to show up in our neck of the woods.
There are several in Cincinnati that I buy from and one in Covington, Kentucky that we help support.
They gather donated, used and left-over building materials from local builders, manufacturers and individuals, then resell it to contractors and the general public. They usually have a charitable function and are operated by non-profit organizations. Here's my local favorite:

Covington Re-Use Center

I am also a member of an artisan exchange, where we list surplus and used materials and supplies.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I see free pianos on craigslist all the time. Lots of good wood, a few of them will give you enough scrap metal to buy some gas. Also, plenty of abused, out of style, cheap furniture at flea markets and yard sales.


----------



## Houtje (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi, 
I only use recycled wood. Any wood I can get. My barn is getting to small  
Today I went to the furniture store next to me. I got 8 big pallets of poplar wood.
Some exotic ones but I don't know yet what the are.
Many balsa wood and…..... again a teak tabletop of 200cm x 80 cmm x 3 cm.
So I'm very lucky.
Now getting all the boards appart and he nails.
So check by furniture stores and Floor specialist are also good to check.

So good luck


----------



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

Other ways of "recycling" lumber is to buy wood from trees that are known urban harvest take downs. Trees that are diseased and or dead that get converted to lumber is what I call treecycling.


----------



## LeeinEdmonton (Aug 5, 2008)

Go to outfits that sell machinery. Often their inventory comes in on flat deck semi-trailers & the machines are blocked with 4×4's x 4 ft. long. Rarely do they have nails & many species of wood is used. You can usually get same for the hauling away.

Lee


----------



## lighthearted (Apr 30, 2009)

Go to craigslist and search under free for wood & Lumber. You'd be surprised what people will give you.


----------



## Lights (Sep 29, 2015)

I have tons of scrap wood just let me know if you are interested thanks


----------

